# Wheel hub rings?



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

You mean the plastic centering rings? I have them on another set of wheels for another car. Mine are a little loose and don't seem to make a difference.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Jacque8080 said:


> You mean the plastic centering rings? I have them on another set of wheels for another car. Mine are a little loose and don't seem to make a difference.


Yeah, thats them.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I believe they are designed to make it easier to mount the wheel. But the weight is still held on the wheel studs. I used the wheels for over 5 years with some road racing without issue with the loose plastic centering rings. I think mine are made of delrin if that makes a difference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They are called hub-centric rings, BTW. The wheels on the vehicle are lug-centric (hence the acorn nuts), but it still helps to not have a big difference in the hub size. 

That said, 0.1mm is basically nothing, so you'll be good. I have some really thin ones for the MSR 013 wheels on our diesel (72.6mm wheel hub, 70.2mm vehicle hub) and they're probably not really necessary - and are a big pain in the ass to deal with, since they're so thin and fragile.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> They are called hub-centric rings, BTW. The wheels on the vehicle are lug-centric (hence the acorn nuts), but it still helps to not have a big difference in the hub size.
> 
> That said, 0.1mm is basically nothing, so you'll be good. I have some really thin ones for the MSR 013 wheels on our diesel (72.6mm wheel hub, 70.2mm vehicle hub) and they're probably not really necessary - and are a big pain in the ass to deal with, since they're so thin and fragile.


Knew what they were called. 

I didnt think the .1 mm would really matter. I ran wheels on my other car without the rings before I knew about them when I was younger. :icon_scratch:

Thanks.


----------

